# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  donors Jurkina traņu kapsētai atrasts

## osscar

Par cik te klusums, šodien  tiku pie cccp brīnuma sigma 200 - PA pastūzis 2x 100@4 omi. Var tiltā slēgt. Kastes izmērs, plates izmērs, kondensatoru izmērs ir vnk kosmoss priekš tik mazas jaudas. strādā - iekšā viss stock..plates aizlietas ar kaut ko + vadi sapīti ar diegu - vecā skola. trafs minimāli dūc, DC izejā nav - 1 kanālam 1,5 mV -otram 15. Shēma gan vienkārša, ieejā krievu opamps- 3 klases verķis. Klausīties neklausījos, bet laikam jau jāstutē kas jaudīgāks iekšā. baroklis +- 41 V. ir fons cik pamērīju izejā paliels. Bet nu tas laikam normāli ja diskrētais pocis, ekrānu nav nekur uz signāla vadiem. miera strāva ap 100mA uz trani (vienam pat 200) - ja var ticēt shēmai, ka tur 0,22 omu rezistori- biku padaudz ? bet varbūt KT tā vajag.. Biku salauzts viens kloķis, un on/off čakarējas. bet tā var teikt mint dzelzs gabals.19088 gads - cena - 1334 rubļi... :: 
Kā jurkinam ar traņu kapsētu ? varētu es kaut ko te iemest kastē.  ::  ::  uz traņa ir 4 to-3 katrā pusē, netaceros kas tev bija shēmā, bet varētu gan jau kaut ko pielasīt.Katrā ziņā lai cik smuks nebūtu izpildījums - shēma nav konfekte. sen jau sigmas medīju - nespeciāli =- bet patīk tas dzelzis.Lūk bildes:

----------


## Jurkins

Sorrry, osscar, ka tik ilgi neatbildēju uz mājienu ar mietu  :: . Esmu iegrimis mikrokontrolieros līdz ausīm un vēl dziļāk. 
Ilgi un daudz eksperimentēju ar izejas pakāpēm. Pēdējā tika uzmodelēta šāda:

Viss it kā strādā, parametri diezgan atbilstīgi simulācijai, ar aizsardzīcu, kura šeit nav piezīmēta, nokaut neizdevās  :: , bet pašlaik eagle stadijā kaut kur tuvāk sākumam  :: . Sliktais stāsts ir tas, ka neesmu paklausījies savus maketus.
Tad vēl paeksperimentēju ar lietotāja SAPR no vegalab.ru shēmām "LESART", viņam šo daudz. Varbūt pat labāk, tikai viņam visas shēmas uz laterāļiem. Ja gribas vertikālos vai bipolāros, tad termokompensācija jāliek klāt un jākoriģē...sekss, vārdu sakot. 
Kāpēc visa tā jebļa? Tāpēc, ka biju saslimis ar koncepciju bez kopējās atgriezeniskās saites. Sprieguma pastiprinātāji ir, bet, ja galu pieliek parasto  - (kaut kādu KK), tas visu izbojā. Viens piemērs gan ir . Millenium. Neesmu dzelzī mēģinājus taisīt, bet, vai šis sasniedz deklarētos parametrus? Domāju, ka ne tuvu. Lai gan tas neko nenozīmē, daudzi raksta pozitīvas atsauksmes par šo. Jo īstenībā jau nevienam nevajag "laboratorijas pastiprinātāju" ar 0.005 femtoprocentiem THD pie 1 kHz, bet ausij patīkamu skaņas kropļotāju. 
Pēdējie eksperimenti bija ar invertējošo T saiti un parasto 3KK vai laterāļiem galā. Neslikti, bet tur vēl pāragri izdarīt secinājumus... darbi pārtrūkuši pagaidām sakarā ar asm un c aktivitātēm :: .
Kaste Tev smuka, bet vai izdotos TO3 ielodēt platē jeb būtu jātiepj uz vadiem? Jebšu kādu starpplāksni un vecos labos 247, 264 klāt? Principā varētu ieteikt paņemt Alfetus un uzbliezt kādu SAPRa galenieku (vai pat visu pastūzi). Viņam tās shēmas tiešām ir interesantas (kas nav brīnums, jo šis ir viens no krievu zemūdens aparātu "MIR" elektroniķiem). Vai var tādam galeniekam piemest priekšā kaut ko NGFB. Ar šādām strādājošām shēmām varu padalīties.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, šis ir glīts aparāts, kādreiz vienā darbā tāds stāvēja. Ja būtu iespēja, labprāt sev vienu tādu dabūtu ar.

----------


## Isegrim

Tu vari dabūt vienu vēl glītāku un vēl niknāku. 'Tesla'. Man slinkums tam ķerties klāt, lai atrastu vienu defektu, kas mēdz parādīties uz brīdi un atkal pazust.

----------


## Vjaceslav

A man tadi indikatori interese. ja kadam ir lieki, varam ko sastukot!

----------


## korkis

Man arī viens šitāds gaida uz pārtaisīšanu tik neesmu izdomājis, ko likt iekšā. Domāju ka vieta pietiek lai traņus lodētu uz plates, diožu tiltu, trafu, korpusu, diskrētos počus varētu atrast. Traņus tomēr smuki būtu likt orģinālajās vietās, lai nepaliek kaut kādi caurumi.

----------


## osscar

mans jau demontēs, paldies Jurkinam par info - domāšu - pastudēšu ko vegalabs raksta. Baigi garais tev palags sanāca  ::  jā skatos, ka tu ar atmeli cīnies - tas tāpat sporta pēc jeb domā to ieintegrēt pastūzī ? Jā caurumi saurbti  priekš 4 traņiem katrā pusē + vēl 4 vieta aizzīmēta ar mazu urbumu. Principā var 8 katrā pusē likt...Man ar tie caurumi nepatīk - labāk uz to3 orientēšos. Baigās steigas, nav - visticamāk oriģinālo trafu neizmantošu - tam tik 41Vdc...indikatorus varēšu atdot. Vēl rēcīgi - ka klipa diodēm pa vienai kāja nokniebtai un aizlocītai - sirds mierīgāka, kad neredz sarkano lampu  ::  :: . Tie diskr'tie poči nav izmantojami jo integrēti priekšējā panelī - nesalaužot neizjaukt.Vispār priekša ir vienos caurumos zem tās plastmasas- doma likt smuku koka paneli. Vismaz priekša ir no alumīnija - pakaļa gan no bleķa - pagrūti apstrādāt būs.Iedziļināšos Jurkina tekstos tad kaut ko izpīpēšu...nebija laika weekendā krāsoju sienas virtuvē  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Da zini kā ir... es jau sen esmu samierinājies, ka man process šķiet interesantāks par rezultātu. Ar atmeli sāku tā pa jokam - gribēju "Ņikitina" skaļuma regulatoru pats ieprogrammēt. Un panesās :: . Šovakar tikko atkļūdoju VirtualWire uztvērēju asmā. Bišķi pamocījos, raidītājs aizgāja ātrāk un vieglāk. Tagad gandarījums.  ::  
Par to integrēšanu pastūzī ir tā, ka lai arī es neesmu audiofils (ne šī vārda sliktajā ne labajā nozīmē  :: ), tomēr uzskatu, ka vajag pēc iespējas mazāk visādas impulsu iekārtas kraut iekšā. To pašu skaļuma regulatoru tagad pārdomāju - nekādu LCD, nekādu dinamisko indikāciju. Parasti 7 segmentu LEDi statiskā režīmā, atmelis dziļajā miegā un mostas tikai, kad maina skaļumu. Biju domājis izmantot parastu poci un ADC, bet tad distances vadība nesanāk. Vēl neesmu izlēmis, vai vienkārši +/- pogas vai enkoders. Principā aizsardzību arī varētu uz atmeli (kopā ar softstartu un vēl visu ko, nezinu ko), un arī tādā pašā režīmā. Vienkārši gribu tā un viss :: . Varbūt rīt jau gribēšu savādāk  :: . To skaļuma regulatoru biju (esmu, guļ kastē) uztaisījis, gan ne uz bistabilajiem relejiem, bet parastajiem. Sprakšķu nebija, bet mani jau velns dīda, pasūtīju e-līcī mosfet atslēgas, lai netikšķētos releji. Gribas fīču, lai izslēdzot pastūzi, skaļums nobeidzas lēnām un tad tikai izslēdzas pastūzis. Tāpat ieslēdzot. Bet, ja tam regulatoram solis 2dB, vēl trakāk, ja 1dB, tad tie releji plosās uz nebēdu. Bet nu ar tām atslēgām vēl nav sanācis pamēģināt.
Es pat neesmu painteresējies, vai tagad TO3 korpusos sakarīgi galenieki ir. Laterāļi ir, tos BUZ un Alfetus Semelaba izpildījumā laikam var dabūt. Bet par bipolārajiem - HVZ, tad jāskatās.

----------


## JDat

Interesē aizsardzīvas shēmiņa uz Tiny. Varbūt padalīsies kad kaut kas sanāks?

----------


## Jurkins

Tas vēl priekšā. Ar padalīšanos nav nekādu problēmu, ja tikai kādu kaut kas interesē.

Paturpinot iepriekšrakstīto par to fīču ar lēno izslēgšanos/ieslēgšanos. Tur jau tad i prasās tam skaļuma regulatoram+startam/stopam klāt aizsardzības modulis. Tā kā, dzīvosim redzēsim.

----------


## JDat

Vairāk tomēr interesē DC protect. Kas attiecas uz skaļuma regulatoru, tad interesanti ko samērīsi IMD testos.

----------


## AndrisZ

Vairāk tomēr interesē paša pastiprinātāja aizsardzība pret "cilvēcisko faktoru"- īssavienojumu izejā, sametot vadus uz īso, nekā DC protect.
Jo pēc maniem novērojumiem šī iemesla dēļ nosvilinātas gala pakāpes sastopamas daudz biežāk nekā tādas kam DC izejā parādījies.

----------


## Jurkins

Es laikam tomēr esmu par trigeraizsardzību. Diezgan vienkāršā izpildījumā man neizdevās eksperimentējot nokaut irfus. Protams jautājums ir par "atdabūšanu pie dzīvības". Mana doma bija tāda - aizsardzība nostrādā, atslēdzam AS, kāda sekunde (dažas???) aizture, nočekojam vai barošanas spriegumi ir, nočekojam DC izejā (varbūt vēl kaut ko, nezinu ko), pa to laiku skaļums nogriezts uz nulli, pieslēdzam AS, uzgriežam atpakaļ skaļumu. 
Jā, diskotēkai tāds neder, bet es neesmu DJ  :: .

----------


## osscar

Sazīmēju Jurkina shēmu  Spicē, bet vēl nepiešķīlu - jāpārbauda modeļi..jo man nav tie laterālie mosfeti. Moš ifus salikt ? bet tad vajag termo kompensāciju..brīvdienās paskatīšos, kas un kā Irfpus ..var dabūt to-3 korpusā, dārgi, bet var atrast. 
Korpuss izķidāts, tehlatā pa 5 eur atrasta plāksne 3mm 440x400 - tagad jautājums - sazāģēt to front un back paneļos - jeb likt montāžas grīdai...priekša tad koku varētu uzlikt pa virsu caurumotajam panelim...5L pudeles pamatne imitē 450 VA indel trafu.

----------


## Powerons

Tie elekrolīti tur tā paliks, tie vel ir labi, vai citi nāks vietā?

----------


## osscar

Domāju,ka ir labi.bet gribas biku vairāk uf. Domāju tādus pat 33 000 uf vai 3 x10 000 uf uz pcb ..jāskatās kas lētāk.iekš tme.eu ap 9 eur 33 000 uf @ 63v lielās samwha bundžas.bet ir īsākas par šīm...

----------


## korkis

Viņš vairs nebūs rack?

----------


## osscar

Rokturus noskrūvēju un front paneli arī doma par 1 cm saīsināt no katras puses..tātad nebūs rack...
Ir pat doma vu mērītājus ielikt...ja vieta ļaus...apaļos caurumus varētu izmantot..

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, osscar, ja Tu zīmēji to no mana posta, tad tur nav laterāļi, bet IRFP240/9240. Laterāļi šai shēmai neder. Termokompensācija ir tie MJE340/350 uz radiatoriem.

----------


## osscar

Tev tur tik 340 ::  es baigi vēl nepārbaudīju to ko sazīmēju.rīt pačekošu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, kāds laiciņš pagājis. Šie kā diodes izmantotas, jo vieglāk piespiest pie radiatora. Es vispār liku šos virsū IRFiem.

----------


## osscar

piešķīlu tavu modeli uz spices, kaut kā man pastiprinājums liekas pamazs. būs akurātāk jāpārbauda ko es tur sazīmēju - sanāca baigi nepārskatāmi. Jāpasēž būs vakarā vēl.

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, es šito shēmu ieliku piemēram par saviem izejas pakāpes priekš bezsaites sprieguma pastiprinātāja meklējumiem. Protams, ka pastiprinājums mazs - apaļš 1  :: . Kā jau izejas pakāpei pienākas.
Redz, es jau rakstīju par šo. Problēma ir tur, ka uztaisīt bezsaites sprieguma pastiprinātāju ar labiem parametriem nav tik liela problēma, cik izejas pakāpi. Bez visādām kļūdas korekcijas metodēm vienīgā izeja ir A režīms, bet pastiprinātājam nevajadzētu veikt telpu apsildes funkciju. Tāpēc Tev šī shēma izskatās pēc pilna pastiprinātāja.

edit: Jāsaka, ka man labāk patīk nevis savs risinājums, bet lieltotāja SAPR no vegalaba.

----------


## osscar

tā jau man likās, ka tur nav pilns zīmējums  ::  . Bet tā kropļojumi tiešām nav lieli sakarīgo signāla līmeņos.  ::  vnk man baigi gruti tā shēma lasās...acis mežģījās laukā ...nu tad jau esmu sazīmējis pareizi.

----------


## osscar

vēl man jautājums vai tādi mazie traņi turēs ieejā tādu signāla līmeni ? neskatījos gan datašītu Vbe gan jau ka tapāt nav liels.

----------


## osscar

..nu tas tā mana filozofija.simulators ar shēmu otrā kompī palika.

----------


## Jurkins

Tur ir peldošā barošana, tie mazie traņi strādā no spriegumiem Uout+15V/Uout-15V. Manā gadījumā stāvēja dubultie BC84.../85... kaut kādi, īsti neatceros no galvas, uz pārejas platītēm.

----------


## osscar

biku pazāģēju alumīniju - "montāžas grīda gatava" + radiators biku piepucēts. tik skrūves vajag melnās. par shēmu pagaidām neesmu domājis, bet kaste ir gatava. vēl vajag apzāģēt prikšējo paneli + dekoratīvos paneļus sameklēt no koka.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, kaste ir 95,7% no rezultāta  :: .

----------


## osscar

Manā gadījmā jā...jo visas shēmas ko izgatavoju tīņu gados tika pēc laika izmestas jo nebija korpusos...pa atvilktnēm mētājās...kaut ko jau saliku kastēs...barokļus..fotorelejus etc nelielus aparātus..bija labs pastūzis..ko tā arī neieliku kastē. Ja ieliec kastē parādās lietojams aparāts ...

----------


## tornislv

Smuki būs, bet nu Harman Kardon Citation 16 to TO3 vairāk gan  ::

----------


## osscar

nu jā , bet kaut kā tas dzelzis priekš 20 pamazs(varbūt tie traņi nav tik jaudīgi -tad varbūt vajag 20 ) ....manam jau arī ir  iespēja uzlikt 16...bet man imho liekas par mazu tāds radiators priekš 16 (aka 300+W) ...vvar redzēt ka, daži caurumi jau ir saurbti + iekšpusē ir jau aizzīmēti priekš vēl  4 katrā pusē.

----------


## Jurkins

Lielākā problēma jau ir dabūt siltumu prom no kristāla. Ja radiators būs 90 grādi no 10 traņiem, tad varbūt i nekas, bet, ja no diviem traņiem, tad uguns bumba ir tikai laika jautājums.

edit: Intereses pēc paskatījos tā Harman Kardon Citation 16 shēmu. Nez kā viņš skan? Ja labi, tad homo vulgaris toč pilnai laimei ir nepieciešams pareizais signāla kropļotājs :: . Tā ieejas pakāpe ir kaut kāds anatomiskais ārprāc, kurš simulatorā dod tik perversu rezultātu kādu grūti iedomāties. Un, ja shēma simulatorā lažo, tad dzelzī... Esmu šokā!!! ::

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, Tu būtā šausmu lietas raksti  :: . Netaisi vēl vienu līčampu. Tas tak ir izraktenis. Vajag "mainīties uz augšu". Da kaut vai to Millenium vai ESR Emitter klonu vai piem. vegalaba meistaru konstrukcijas (lai kā man riebjas vate, jāatzīst, ka diyaudio smagi iesūkā).

----------


## RudeWolf

Saki, ka Slewmaster atkārtot nevajaga?

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, ja es pareizi saprotu, tad Slewmaster ir kardināli cita (teiksim, otra no iespējamajām divām :: ) shēmtehnika nekā līčampam. Nav nekādas vainas. Bet arī var daudz interesantu lietu redzēt. Piemēram, vienā realizācijā redzēju barošanu +/- 75 volti, atgriezeniskajā saitē rezistorus 1k un 39R un... nepolāro kondensatoru 220uF.

----------

